# April 2019 MDM Feedback



## Workx (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone took MDM? 

I took 2nd time. I felt morning was relatively easy. I was able to get 30-35 questions right. Afternoon was little harder. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 23and1 (Apr 8, 2019)

I took MDM. Definitely agreed that afternoon was more difficult than the morning session. Feel pretty confident about AM, not so much about PM. My eyes started to cross after opening the PM exam booklet.  :blink:


----------



## Castaway81 (Apr 8, 2019)

I feel the same.  Morning was all stuff I was really prepared for and feel pretty confident on how I did.  The afternoon was much more difficult.  I just remember after about an hour into the afternoon I only had about 5 solid answers and just thought to myself that I really need to be further along by now.  I eventually got back on track but still only felt good on about half of the problems. 

Hopefully I did as well as I thought I did in the morning and that will pick up the slack in the afternoon.


----------



## Workx (Apr 8, 2019)

Good to know about PM. I was just able to complete 5 min before the end. I have to guess at 5-7 questions. 

The topics and questions are changing. MERM and other materials should revise their content to match with current difficulty levels.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Apr 9, 2019)

I also concur that morning was easy and the afternoon hit you like a ton of bricks. Maybe they are making it tougher to keep out folks trying to pass before the test goes computer based?


----------



## boeff (Apr 9, 2019)

This makes me feel better.  I felt like the PM portion of the exam was significantly harder than the AM.  I had to straight up guess on about 5 questions.  I felt like there was a wider variety of questions than I was prepared for too.  Several questions that I had zero exposure to (since college anyways) and did not bring a resource for.  Here's to hoping there is a curve!


----------



## cbjorklund (Apr 9, 2019)

I felt like there were a few problems in the AM that I didn't have reference materials for -- not due to being underprepared, but just because it was an "out of left field question."  PM was significantly harder, although all problems on it were types I expected.  

I'm not sure if it was test anxiety or if the test was actually harder than any of my practice exams, but I didn't feel the practice exams were really representative of this AM portion.


----------



## YW55 (Apr 11, 2019)

Finished AM with a little over an hour left and went back to double check each question. PM was rough for sure.


----------



## Vontre_ME (Apr 23, 2019)

There were definitely some questions that were out of left field in the AM. I distinctly remember at least one.

I found the afternoon much harder as well. I had to guess on 5-7 questions with 5 minutes remaining. But I felt they were fair questions that I should've been able to do. Highest failing score I've seen for recent MDM is 48-49 out of 80. I feel somewhat confident that I did better than that. If I were just going based on the AM, I'd say I definitely passed. I am much less confident about the PM. But we'll see. This waiting blows...


----------



## 23and1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Vontre_ME said:


> There were definitely some questions that were out of left field in the AM. I distinctly remember at least one.
> 
> I found the afternoon much harder as well. I had to guess on 5-7 questions with 5 minutes remaining. But I felt they were fair questions that I should've been able to do. Highest failing score I've seen for recent MDM is 48-49 out of 80. I feel somewhat confident that I did better than that. If I were just going based on the AM, I'd say I definitely passed. I am much less confident about the PM. But we'll see. This waiting blows...


Agreed. The wait only gets worse and worse, but I've managed to do a fairly decent job of keeping myself busy with work/video games/chores/working out. Plus I graduate with my Masters in June, so that's at least a guaranteed positive aspect of my life I can look forward to.

One of the things that bother me a little is that I retook 2 of my practice exams during my study, and although my score DID improve, questions I initially got wrong I mostly got right, BUT there were a few questions that I originally got right that I missed the second time around. I don't FEEL like I made that mistake during the actual exam, but I may have unwittingly...


----------



## YW55 (Apr 26, 2019)

23and1 said:


> Agreed. The wait only gets worse and worse, but I've managed to do a fairly decent job of keeping myself busy with work/video games/chores/working out. Plus I graduate with my Masters in June, so that's at least a guaranteed positive aspect of my life I can look forward to.
> 
> One of the things that bother me a little is that I retook 2 of my practice exams during my study, and although my score DID improve, questions I initially got wrong I mostly got right, BUT there were a few questions that I originally got right that I missed the second time around. I don't FEEL like I made that mistake during the actual exam, but I may have unwittingly...


I definitely got some questions wrong on the AM section that I was able to catch with the extra time I had. I was able to redo each AM question one by one to make sure I didn't make some rushed mistake. I had no such luxury during the PM section however...


----------



## 23and1 (Apr 29, 2019)

YW55 said:


> I definitely got some questions wrong on the AM section that I was able to catch with the extra time I had. I was able to redo each AM question one by one to make sure I didn't make some rushed mistake. I had no such luxury during the PM section however...


Had the same experience for PM. I used the "several passes" method during the exam and after the first pass, I just knew every question I skipped I would only have enough time to look at it one more time.

But in other news, we are almost one month down from taking the exam. I hope everyone has been coping well.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Apr 29, 2019)

24 days, 1 hour, and 23 minuets to be exact, but who's counting...


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (May 15, 2019)

Officially 39 days, 7 hours, 40 minutes and 0 seconds from start of exam until result email. Again, not that anyone is counting


----------

